# Trailer trash (well, a muddy trailer anyway)



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2012)

Had to pick up the little un from nursery yesterday. Made the mistake of taking the trailer rather than the rear seat when the roads were wet.

The trailer is now covered in mud - I have full length guards on and I only cycled about 2 miles. It isn't going to be easy to clean it off.

Any ideas/thoughts on how to minimise "splash back"? 

I thought of buying a great big plastic sheet and cutting it out/sticking velcro to it and the trailer (note the trailer has a plastic cover to enter and exit it).


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Sep 2012)

Wear lots of waterproofs, stand away from the house and unleash the hosepipe. Either that or bucket of water and brush (like brush and dustpan brush). I could do with having a go at mine sometime or, as it's dry, I could just brush with stiff brush to remove crunchy mud.


----------



## jackhandy (26 Sep 2012)

I use caravan awning cleaner when ours gets mucky.
I've got mudguards, but they didn't stop shorty getting pebbledashed (she likes the cover off whenever possible -read Always ), so I picked up a pair of mtb mudguards in the 99p shop &mounted the long one on the rack, using the reflector bolt hole. I t has finger finxings, so it only goes on when the trailer is attatched. Not 100%, but pretty good -Icm going to cut a mudflap for it from a bit of dpc plastic.

We didn't realise how much crud was being flung up until we tipped the buggy over - Looked like she had been playing sand-castles in there


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2012)

Luckily it has a plastic cover for the entrance/exit hole.

Think I'm going to buy a plastic sheet and set to work on it.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2012)

Does anyone know the actual specific name of the material used in pram covers? If I can get some of that stuff, I'll make my own.


----------



## Nij48 (15 Oct 2012)

We have the same issues with our trailer....I used stardrops and lots of water and elbow grease.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Any ideas/thoughts on how to minimise "splash back"? .


Be sure to tuck your shirt into your Y fronts!

Or try something like Scotchguard.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Oct 2012)

Slightly OT......


We had a Burley Trailer that we stripped for cargo.

Then we looked after a couple of kids for the weekend, so took them out on the U+2 and the Burley.

Smallest of them was in the trailer and we had a fantastic time splashing through puddles ect.

Then looked back, and discovered one very muddy and wet child, giggling away to herself in the trailer


----------

